# Quiver pattern



## okarcherymomma (Jul 18, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has or knows where to find a pattern for a hip quiver made out of fabric? I'm wanting to make one for my daughter and possibly for myself.

Jonna


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi when me & my son started out in archery, I made a quiver out of material ( I presume you mean a quiver with the arrows point forward).
All I did was just make a tube with a bottom for the body. I just sewed a flap for the belt loop & used cardboard tubes ( off wrapping paper or toilet paper joined .
A person I have seen has done a cheaper idea got to a clothing store ie charity type get a jeans & cut the leg off sew op the bottom & there is you quiver body.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*tandy*

tandy leather has some archery related patterns for sale, 
they could easily be adapted for fabric instead of leather.


----------



## okarcherymomma (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for the responses, I'll go check out Tandys.


----------

